# ¿Es normal 5500rpm en ventilador CPU?



## Limbo (Nov 12, 2011)

Buenas,

El otro dia me compre un amd phenom II x4 3.4 GHz y el ventilador va a 5000-5500rpm con una temperatura de 44 ºC ¿Es normal? Me daria igual si no hiciera ruido, pero molesta muchisimo el zumbido del ventilador. No tengo expieriencia con quads y por eso pregunto..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## shoker4 (Nov 14, 2011)

Te confirmo que los cooler de stock que viene con esos micros tienen ese rango de velocidad, trabajo a diario con ellos. Fijate en el bios en la seccion "power" puede variar segun marca y modelo del mother, para aclararte más es la sección donde muestra las temperaturas y RPM del micro y ventiladores, debés tener alguna opcion que diga "QFan" o "silent mode" o "PWM" o algo similar, eso habilita el control de velocidad dependiente de la temperatura, con esto va girar más despacio, en realidad y dicho a groso modo va girar proporcional a la temperatura. 
Lo vas a notar cuando dejes de escuchar ese zumbido odioso jeje

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 15, 2011)

Buenas,

Justo ahora he visto por google esta solucion que me das pero tengo en Enabled el Q-Fan control, pero hay una opcion que dice temperatura de control del Q-fan control y lo tengo en 55ºC ¿No sera eso?
El ruido es insoportable aun con la opcion Q-fan activada ¿No hay mas opciones en la bios? Yo es que no me atrevo a tocar mucho..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 15, 2011)

Te confirmo que los cooler de stock que viene con esos micros *NO* tienen ese rango de velocidad, no llegan ni a las 3000 RPM, trabajo a diario con ellos.

5000 revoluciones? el ruido sería insoportable, pero realmente insoportable y me parece que el stress mecánico de tal cosa arruinaria el mother.
Los ventiladores de esa familia de micros son de Foxconn por lo general y el ventilador es un brushless a 12 V y 0.45 A de 70 mm, con ese consumo y ese tamaño te garantizo que no llega a 3000.

Tengo uno en la mesa para entregar y por gusto fuí a frenarlo con el dedo, gira unas pocas vueltas penosamente y el BIOS me está indicando 800 RPM.

La familia PhenomII es a mi gusto y experiencia la mas silenciosa de todas por lejos y la mas fría, me extraña lo que te sucede, pero te propongo una prueba fácil y nada complicada.

No le creo nada a los sensores de los mother, entonces tengo la costumbre de comparar con instrumentación mis observaciones, uso el famoso instrumento llamado *dedómetro*, no falla, y después de hacer muchas comparaciones contra una sonda digital de temperatura el *dedometro* queda calibrado para usarlo sin necesitar la sonda digital.
Tocá con tu dedo índice la parte lateral mas baja del disipador y fijate cuan caliente está, si está tibio no se justifica la velocidad del ventilador por lo cual yo estaría dudando del control en el mother o la electrónica del propio ventiladorcito que se haya quemado y quedó disparada la velocidad, no hay nada que la regule y queda disparada al máximo, otra cosa no se me ocurre.

Si bien no puse un medidor de RPM, desde yá y usando el famoso: ojo porciento... eso no gira a 5000 RPM ni empujandolo con las 3 carabelas.

Tengo el Q-Fan control desactivado, eso hace que el ventilador vaya al maximo y el BIOS reporta 3000 RPM, pero a ojo de buen cubero, no sé si pasa las 2000 RPM

.-


----------



## Limbo (Nov 15, 2011)

> Te confirmo que los cooler de stock que viene con esos micros *NO* tienen ese rango de velocidad, no llegan ni a las 3000 RPM, trabajo a diario con ellos.


Pues por otros foros he leido a mucha gente que dice que le va a 5000rpm..

Lo he medio solucionado ya, pero no es una solucion en si..
La cuestion es que tengo el programa EPU 4-Engine que venia con los cd's de la placa base y tenia configurado el programa en "High performance Mode" y se me iba la temperatura a 44ºC y las rpm a 5000-5500, y ahora lo he puesto en auto mode y me h abajado a 38ºC y 3000rpm (Un alivio), pero si quito el programa vuelve al ruido infernal, 44ºC y 5000rpm, y creo que no es normal que sin el programa casi se doblen las rpm..


----------



## shoker4 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ferdinando esos no son los cooler con los que viene los quad que vendo, todos tiene la calco con el logo AMD holografiado y en caja cerrada y son los black. 
La verdad me sorprende el que mostrás en la imagen porque vienen con la marca y todo. Mañana me pongo en campaña de avergiuar un poco sobre el tema y el porqué la diferencia.
Cuando desactivo el control de velocidad desde el BIOS (Qfan o como mas les guste) el zumbido del cooler se escucha en la otra habitacion las cuales las divide una pared de ladrillos.

Un saludo y gracias

P.D.: Que modelo de mother es , limbo? Sé que es una ASUS pero cual?

Ferdinando?hacé una marca en un borde del fan y conta cuantas veces pasa un aspa por alli, así te da la posta cuantas RPM son ;-)


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sí, tambien he leido en cientos de foros lo mismo, y lo veo a diario en los BIOS de las maquinas que armo.

La solucion que has encontrado es correcta, no sé porque razón entendí que lo de la temperatura lo estabas comprobando en tu BIOS y no desde dentro de Windows con el EPU engine, que dicho de paso no es necesario, al hacer winupdate te carga el soporte para esos micros y es lo mismo, pero debo decirte que tengo ese mismo micro en estos minutos que posteo, encima de la mesa de trabajo y con overclock llegando a 4100 Mhz la temperatura que tira el BIOS es de 44º (creo que no debe llegar a los 35) y la velocidad que dice varia entre 3000 y 3026 (me arriesgo a que son 1800), la temperatura ambiente en estos momentos es de 22º.

.-

*shoker4*, esa es la parte de abajo del cooler y los ultimos 4 que compré vino con este cooler que es doble bearing, estaban viniendo con el holograma de AMD es cierto, pero estos ultimos nó y por la parte de arriba en vez del holograma trae un simple sticker con numeros varios.
Son Box y creo que sabrás que no hay micros falsificados como para explicar alguna de estas rarezas.

Cuando desactivo el Q-fan se queda pegado en 3000 RPM y no hace casi ruido, si lo activo directamente no se aprecia, pero tengo 22º de ambiente en este momento.

Lo que queda claro es que el fenomeno que narran es coincidente no digo que no sea, solo que los valores no son los correctos.

Le hice 2 rayitas en las paletas en vez de una, entonces cuento y divido entre dos... y no hay caso... esas no son 3000 RPM ni cerca ;-)


----------



## shoker4 (Nov 15, 2011)

La verdad desde phenom I se los overclokea vastante y casi no elevan la temperatura, sobretodo en los ultimos phenom II, apenas si levantan 1º o 2º



Ferdinando12 dijo:


> ...estos ultimos nó y por la parte de arriba en vez del holograma trae un simple sticker con numeros varios...


 
No les dio el presupuesto para los stickers holografiados AMD XD


Bueno creo que nuestro amigo limbo solucionó el problema jeje y yo aprendía otra cosa mas.


Un abrazo


----------



## Limbo (Nov 15, 2011)

> P.D.: Que modelo de mother es , limbo? Sé que es una ASUS pero cual?


Es una M4A785TD-M EVO


> La solucion que has encontrado es correcta, no sé porque razón entendí  que lo de la temperatura lo estabas comprobando en tu BIOS y no desde  dentro de Windows con el EPU engine, que dicho de paso no es necesario,


En un principio lo mire en la BIOS pero como tengo activado el Q-Fan control busque la alternativa del programa que os comento.


> Bueno creo que nuestro amigo limbo solucionó el problema jeje y yo aprendía otra cosa mas.


Lo he solucionado con el EPU 4-Engine, pero no me parece logico que tengas que controlar la CPU con un programa, creo que de fabrica deberia no hacer tanto ruido el ventilador 

Porcierto, si sirve de algo mi antiguo Phenom x2 550 en el ventilador si llevaba la pegatina de AMD, en este nuevo, el Phenom II x4 965, no lleva nada, ni siquiera es como el de la imagen, es completamente diferente...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 15, 2011)

Que temperatura ambiente tienes?

La imagen que puse es la parte de abajo del ventilador, lo saqué y escanee lo de abajo.

Hasta ahora todas las maquinas que armé con PhenomII fueron ULTRASILENCIOSAS, frias, por gusto le tapé el ventilador con un papel y levanta la temperatura a 55º y el BIOS declara 5000 RPM y son un poco molestas, se confirma tu resultado.
No es ilógico controlar de esa manera, el fabricante ya lo previó, tal vez tengas mas de 28º ambiente y mal ventilado el gabinete.

.-


----------



## Limbo (Nov 15, 2011)

> Que temperatura ambiente tienes?


16ºC estamos en otoño


> Hasta ahora todas las maquinas que armé con PhenomII fueron ULTRASILENCIOSAS, frias,


Mi antiguo Phenom x2 tambien era muy silencioso pero este x4 no lo es...


> por gusto le tapé el ventilador con un papel y levanta la temperatura a  55º y el BIOS declara 5000 RPM y son un poco molestas, se confirma tu  resultado.


Al mio no le hace falta llegar a 55ºC para llegar a 5000rpm, con 43-55ºC se pone a 5500rpm..

Como dato adicional puedo decir que tengo otro ventilador en el ordenador que saca aire justo al ladito del procesador y funciona a 700-800rpm..

¿No sera que tengo que configurar alguna cosa en la bios al cambiar de procesador?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nó es necesario configurar mucho mas, al dejar disable el Q-Fan, el mismo queda a una velocidad fija tirando medio a alta y en cuanto levanta un poco de temperatura levanta las RPM. Si activas el Q-Fan lo que obtienes es que se puede modificar el perfil de funcionamiento del ventilador, pero es *a expensas de un poco mas de temperatura* para logar silencio o menos consumo.

Lo que me llama la atención es que con 16º de ambiente no debería bajo ningun concepto levantar esa temperatura que acusa y en consonancia esas RPM.

Revisé las caracteristicas de ese mother y el soporte para ese micro es desde *version 1.02G* en mother y de *version 0807* en el BIOS, verifica esto con el CPU-Z.

Pareciera que lo que te está pasando fuera un corrimiento hacia arriba de la lectura de los sensores, pero sin una comprobación de temperatura con sonda digital o termometro es jugar un poco a las adivinanzas.

Si bien no es grave, no es el comportamiento "normalito" para ese micro, es bastante "calentón".

No has informado de las condiciones de ventilacion de ese mother, si posee alguna placa VGA agregada de potencia, etc.

.-


----------



## capitanp (Nov 15, 2011)

Mira creo que yo tengo el mismo micro que vos y esta bien que a 44° el fan estee a 5500rpm lo que creo que esta mal es que el cpu llegue a 44° con 16° en reposo, fijate si no esta tapado de tierra y si la grasa conductora termica esta bien, el disipador es tipo pipe?


----------



## Limbo (Nov 15, 2011)

> Revisé las caracteristicas de ese mother y el soporte para ese micro es desde *version 1.02G* en mother y de *version 0807* en el BIOS, verifica esto con el CPU-Z.


¿Que es el CPU-Z?


> Pareciera que lo que te está pasando fuera un corrimiento hacia arriba  de la lectura de los sensores, pero sin una comprobación de temperatura  con sonda digital o termometro es jugar un poco a las adivinanzas.


Tengo sonda de temperatura digital¿Si hago contacto con la sonda en el disipador pasa algo?


> No has informado de las condiciones de ventilacion de ese mother, si posee alguna placa VGA agregada de potencia, etc.


La placa tiene lo justo, ram, el procesador y ya esta.. no tiene grafica porque como llevaba un aintegrada y no juego a juegos..


> fijate si no esta tapado de tierra y si la grasa conductora termica esta bien, el disipador es tipo pipe?


El disipador y elprocesador son nuevos de hace 3 dias, y el disipador ya venia con la pasta termica y la deje tal cual..


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 15, 2011)

CPU-Z es un programita que tira info del mother, micro y memorias
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.58-32bits-en.zip

Si tienes una sonda digital úsala, fíjate que temperatura marca al aire para comparar.
Apoyala lo mas al centro que puedas del disipador de aluminio *bien apoyada en la base*con un poco de  pasta termica en la punta, repite varias veces la medicion y súmale 2º a esa medición.

.-


----------

